

Paul Buchheit's acceptance speech at the Economist Innovation Awards 2011 - brlewis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghKMIQvjh_s

======
brlewis
"Innovation is as much a function of the environment which enables and
supports the innovator as the innovator itself."

